# WARNING...solder explicit photos



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Photography: Hamstrung of GC forum

Pot and animation: Mike at Sherwood Music, Kitchener 
(part of his private collection)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> Photography: Hamstrung of GC forum
> 
> Pot and animation: Mike at Sherwood Music, Kitchener
> (part of his private collection)


Hey Dave, can not see your photo here. Can you post it again?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

amagras said:


> Hey Dave, can not see your photo here. Can you post it again?


The first two are Dave's, I've posted them for him.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Alrighty boys, who's the culprit for such pot nastiness?
What did it come out of?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

davetcan said:


> The first two are Dave's, I've posted them for him.


Thank you Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Alrighty boys, who's the culprit for such pot nastiness?
> What did it come out of?


Unfortunately, I didn't get any of the details from Mike.

davetcan can provide the story behind his pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm, From the pics I see two monsters. One is very ugly.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Some one needs to be potty trained. :smile-new:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I took mine down because I don't have any action figures


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I took mine down because I don't have any action figures


Please consider putting them back up. 

They were excellent examples and you have the advantage of being able to tell some of the history behind them.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

good lord..........

that is.... i dont even know what that is...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I don't even remember what guitar this was in, I 'think" it might have been in a black EBMM Silhouette. Either way it worked fine but imagine the shock when I popped the lid  I've never seen anything like it, before or since.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Well I don't even remember what guitar this was in, I 'think" it might have been in a black EBMM Silhouette. Either way it worked fine but imagine the shock when I popped the lid  I've never seen anything like it, before or since.


Thanks Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

One of these days I'm going to open my guitar and you will see what is a repairman with rage.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> One of these days I'm going to open my guitar and you will see what is a repairman with rage.


Did the "repairman with rage" do the work for you...or a previous owner?
If it was done for you, did you discuss it with him?

Sorry, I must learn to put a lid on my curiosity.

Looking forward to the pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It was ME ! 

Coincidentally I was going to say " One of these days I'm going to open the lid of my guitar, etc..."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> it was me ! :d


oooops! ....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


>


I don't like it there. Hmm, maybe here instead. Nope. Try again.
Actually. No, better there. Uhh, Uhh. Hey! What if.. Good enough.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Every time I look at these pics, the term "Potluck" comes to mind.

Forgive my warped sense of humour.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Clearly many of you aren't familiar with the early days of EHX and MXR, where it seemed sometimes that darn near half the weight of the pedal was in solder.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I took mine down because I don't have any action figures


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/catwomans_zpsnvmnyrai.jpg
Here's an action figure for you Dave. There seems to be more solder on those pots than I'd use to rewire the 81. Or maybe that's just added weight to balance the guitar out and stop it from neck diving.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I'd like some of that action 



Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/catwomans_zpsnvmnyrai.jpg
> Here's an action figure for you Dave. There seems to be more solder on those pots than I'd use to rewire the 81. Or maybe that's just added weight to balance the guitar out and stop it from neck diving.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't wanna show you guys my handiwork. Maybe I should step away from the soldering iron.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Don't wanna show you guys my handiwork. Maybe I should step away from the soldering iron.


Don't be shy...post a pic of your best!


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

wow.. not a pro but if I couldn't solder any better than that, I would get a new hobby or ............ lol


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

I was wondering the other day about the word "soldering".. from what I gather on this side of the pond, we pronounce it like " sod er ing" and on the other side of the pond they pronounce it like it spells. " sold er ing... " huh.... read that on the internet so it must be right... right !!!! lol


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I hadn't realized until now that a a picture of solder could earnestly nauseate me, yet here we are.



taylor96 said:


> I was wondering the other day about the word "soldering".. from what I gather on this side of the pond, we pronounce it like " sod er ing" and on the other side of the pond they pronounce it like it spells. " sold er ing... " huh.... read that on the internet so it must be right... right !!!! lol


My paternal grandparents (in addition to the eldest of my father's siblings) are from England and Wales, and while there's some variation regionally: the pronunciation tends a bit closer to "Saul-der-ing" than "Sold-er-ing", but the "l" is pronounced almost unanimously outside of North America. Ditto for caulking, though the "l" is sometimes pronounced in North America as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664888142714052609


----------

